# Dubai Diving



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Just a double check!!

I have had a price back for PADI diving course of AED2300 including the e-learning part to become qualified open water diver 

That sound reasonable?? Or are there better schools offering better value?


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

seems expensive to me mate i paid 1500 AED for mine - at AL BOOM DIVING on Al Wasl road..

mine also came with the e-learning DVD..


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

2300 with the eLearning is a bit much in comparison to others.

AED1500 plus the eLearning would be around AED1900.

Can I ask which dive centre has quoted the AED2300


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Ogri750 said:


> 2300 with the eLearning is a bit much in comparison to others.
> 
> AED1500 plus the eLearning would be around AED1900.
> 
> Can I ask which dive centre has quoted the AED2300


Thanks for that both of you. It is Jumeirah Beach hotel Pavilion dive centre the e-learning bit cost AED450 approx of the 2300.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

PDC?

I thought the price there was AED1500 plus the eLearning. If you want, I can contact either one of the course directors there or one of the other staff to double check for you. I should be working there later this year as an independant instructor, but I will speak to then if you want.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Expensive at JBH... you should go Al Boom...


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

SBP said:


> Just a double check!!
> 
> I have had a price back for PADI diving course of AED2300 including the e-learning part to become qualified open water diver
> 
> That sound reasonable?? Or are there better schools offering better value?


Does that include all the dives? If so, I think that's an OK value


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah in pool and open water dives as well + theory and exam - but why pay 2300 AED when you can pay 1500 AED road the road....

its more expensive because its a 5* hotel..


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

marc said:


> Yeah in pool and open water dives as well + theory and exam - but why pay 2300 AED when you can pay 1500 AED road the road....
> 
> its more expensive because its a 5* hotel..


Not necessarily. There are other factors to consider as well......the standard of the school, instructors, courses offered etc.

PDC is the only CDC (Career Development Centre) in the UAE which is the highest dive centre rating available from Padi. Al Boom is a 5 Star IDC.


----------



## jijidubai (Mar 1, 2010)

I know one in Fujeirah, but you need to go there 2 weekends or 3 or 4 day! nice place, nice people, it s Scuba 2000!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks guys, always useful. The instructor at Jumeriah is an independant and it includes pool and open water dives and all equipment etc so it is an all inclusive cost for everything required.


----------

